
SeaMonkey 2.53.1 Beta 1 - XzetaU8
http://www.seamonkey-project.org/releases/seamonkey2.53.1/
======
fuball63
I use Seamonkey at work and my coworkers make fun of me whenever I have to
screenshare. I originally switched because some years ago, Chrome was being a
memory hog, and I remembered using Seamonkey years before that.

I still use it every day, and was recently wondering when the next update
would happen. Thanks to all the devs out there fighting the good fight!

~~~
cowmix
OMG. I could have written this very comment. The chortles and sneers I get are
numerous.

One other reason to use SeaMonkey is it works the best with the -D (socks5)
feature of ssh, even better than Firefox's implementation. If you have to
traverse into networks via SSH and browse, SeaMonkey is your best friend.

~~~
zamadatix
Curious what/how it does better with socks5. I'd assume it's the same code.

------
Santosh83
How do they plan to maintain the code for HTML WYSIWYG composer, IRC chat
client, when current and future releases are based on modern Gecko and
Firefox? Will composer in particular be dropped sometime in future? It is (in
my opinion) one of the selling points of SeaMonkey as its a really easy to use
HTML editor for creating quick pages.

~~~
wott
I can't answer your question (I don't use that part of Seamonkey), but I have
the feeling they are unfortunately following the same steps as the main
Mozilla product, just with some (appreciable) delay: they dropped GTK2 support
in last version, and they are dropping ALSA support soon (I thought in this
release, but I don't see it written in this page), both things I need on my
Linux setup. Another user said he was happy to see this new release for his XP
laptop; well, they are supposed to drop XP in this release too :-(

------
erickhill
Probably not a popular sentiment, but for someone continuing to use and
maintain a Win XP Thinkpad T60, this is really cool news.

~~~
mkup
Are you aware of any other web browsers for Windows XP, which are still
updated, besides MyPal and this one (SeaMonkey)?

~~~
haunter
Maxthon

XP is still huge in China [https://www.maxthon.com](https://www.maxthon.com)

I use that on my XP VM

You can find all here [http://www.xpbrowsers.com](http://www.xpbrowsers.com)

~~~
XzetaU8
"Bug that grants admin rights to malware found in Maxthon, China's favorite
browser"

[https://www.zdnet.com/article/bug-that-grants-admin-
rights-t...](https://www.zdnet.com/article/bug-that-grants-admin-rights-to-
malware-found-in-maxthon-chinas-favorite-browser/)

------
adonnjohn
Living a bit under a rock here. Can somebody help me understand the utility of
SeaMonkey in comparison to FF?

~~~
thought_alarm
This is the open source version of Netscape Communicator circa 1997. It is
mozilla.org's first and oldest open source browser client. That client was
eventually split in to Firefox (browser) and Thunderbird (the rest).

It has all the features of Firefox, plus built-in support for your favorite
social media newsgroups, email, and contacts.

~~~
cxr
Neither this comment nor my sibling mentioning Netscape 5 are correct.
SeaMonkey's lineage is Netscape 6. Netscape 6 is from the early 2000s, not the
late 90s. This is significant because they are different codebases, and there
was a substantial gap between the latest mass market release in the 90s and
the first release prepared from the new (nglayout, now known as Gecko)
codebase. The code that was first released in the 90s was the then-in-progress
state of the never-finished Netscape 5. The decision to scrap Netscape 5 is
the source of the "never do a rewrite" meme that came out of Spolsky's
article.

------
agumonkey
a pleasure to see the old gui :)

------
samantohermes
Killed by Mozilla...

------
winrid
I was always surprised that Mongo used SeaMonkey for running scripts. Why
didn't they pick V8?

~~~
tux1968
Believe you're thinking about SpiderMonkey. SeaMonkey is an application suite
with email, browser, IRC, etc.

~~~
winrid
Hahaha, yes. Oops.

